# Sailboat capsize Nov 8 Providence River. Is it a MacGregor?



## ChuckA (Dec 28, 2008)

This was on the Providence RI ABC 6 TV News Nov. 8, 2009

Sailboat Capsizes in Providence River: 
These are screenshots from the ABC TV news website. you can watch streaming video.










Rescue crews, led by members of RI Yacht club, who witnessed the incident rushed to assist. It was a beautiful day yesterday, but too cold for an unexpected swim.










Nearby NOAA weather observations at the time: wind was light from the west at 2-4 knots with "gusts" of 6-10. The sails were up and said to be luffing. The centerboard appears to be visible in the video.



















Everyone on board made it off the boat safely.

They don't say what kind of boat, but it looks like a MacGregor to me. Any ideas what happened?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like a mac to me!


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

They should have tried to flip it back up right before towing ? I wonder if it was taking in water or center board was broken ?


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like a Mac 26X.

I suspect they forgot to fill the ballast, got knocked down, and with all the hatches open, it flooded quickly and the combined water inside and the flooded mainsail prevented it from self righting.

RTFM...

Glad to hear everyone survived, of course.

Of course, it also shows how well a Mac's positive floatation works ;-)

Still, RTFM...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Doesn't look like much of a "knockdown" breeze, at least in the photos.

And it does look like a MacGregor 26, the "spork" of boats.


----------



## lenl1540 (Oct 22, 2009)

Why is there so much animosity towords MacGregors?


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

lenl1540 said:


> Why is there so much animosity towords MacGregors?


Because they get knocked down in 6 knots of wind, maybe.


----------



## lenl1540 (Oct 22, 2009)

PrarieRose
Do you or have you owned one? Is this experience speakinng?


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

Please put a 0 after that 6 or my wife will never sail with me agian.


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry Lenl and Lapworth, just a witty comment. I have not sailed one but do see a lot of them around so they must be doing something right.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't own one but my wife doesn't belive me when I tell her the difference between fixed keel or swing keels, balast ect... She just sees another sail boat sunk. Prairie your probable right blame the boater not the boat.


----------



## lenl1540 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think there are a few things happening with these boats. There are a lot of them out there so there are more chances for inexperienced people. The boat is very light. As a waterballast there should never be a sail up without full ballast. Low displacement would also make it 'tendder'. Not good for a newbe. Trying to get the rail wet on this would also require intimmate knowledge of the handling characteristics. 

We all should know if the boat heels too much 'let go the main.' As a scuba diver there is one good thing, I will not see one on the bottom 

Oh yes, it 60 mph.


----------



## waltsn (Jul 16, 2008)

I have an older Macgregor displacement hull water ballast (26S) so have been watching these news events for a while. 

In about 1996, Macregor came out with the 26X water ballast "power sailer" which can run a large outboard. Most are run with between 50 to 90 hp. The 26X has a flat hull and you can use the outboard to empty the ballast tank. This probably makes it the fastest Mac under power. Its also the slowest Mac 26 foot sailboat but this just isnt that important to someone who choses this boat. 

In about 2003, Macgregor came out with the 26M version and this is water ballast but there is also about 300 pounds of fixed ballast in the boat. The 26M is what is currently being manufactured. 

Every accident Ive heard about (including this one) has involved the 26X and almost for sure there was no ballast in the boat when the accident occured. Lots of people like these boats but seems extra respect for safety should be used if you want to use it as a power boat operated with no ballast (like not having more than 10 beers). The newer 26M with the fixed ballast plus water ballast and more V in the hull seems to have solved the "safety" issue (based on not hearing about any accidents like this). I dont own either version (X or M), could be wrong.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

lenl1540 said:


> PrarieRose
> Do you or have you owned one? Is this experience speakinng?


Hmmm, although I've owned many cars in my life but never a Fiat or a Yugo, I don't think that means I can't offer a thoughtful and intelligent opinion regarding them.


----------



## MSN2Travelers (Sep 12, 2006)

*Yes ... It's a Mac*

The boat in question is a MacGregor 26X.

The boat is supposed to be self-righting and will not be knocked down in light to moderate air if the ballast tank is full.

It appears the front hatch had been left open and this likely contributed to taking on water once it did lay on its side.

The skipper didn't know enough to release the main sheet when the boat started to go over.

That being said ... the boat's floatation system did work and the boat didn't sink. This despite what appears to be the best efforts of the skipper to make it a submarine. I know the Mac 26X/26M community is watching this closely and we all look forward to finding out what really happened.

The MacGregor power sailors aren't for everybody. They are an inexpensive, entry level boat that brings more people into the sport (often with little or no experience). They are a convenient target of sailing purists because they aren't really great as a sailboat or powerboat. They are adequate in either roll and have next to nothing for maintenence costs because they have virtually no systems aboard that can fail. (The beer cooler may be empty but it isn't a system failure). 

The boat has met the needs of my family over the last three season, helped us make the transition from power to sail and, due to its tender nature, has my wife trying to convince me that we need to get a "real" sailboat in the 34-36 foot range ASAP. 

Please, just don't bash `em unless you have personal first hand experience as an owner.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

there is a Mac 26 in my YC.... it's not been wet in 7 years. 50hp on the transom... it just sits.. It is for sale I think.


----------



## Dockhead (Nov 10, 2009)

MSN2Travelers said:


> . . . due to its tender nature, has my wife trying to convince me that we need to get a "real" sailboat in the 34-36 foot range ASAP.


Great wife! You need to fulfill that desire of hers ASAP, and buy her a little present besides!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I sailed on a Macgregor 26m yesterday. I found it an interesting design with many good features for easy use and versatility. We sailed in a light breeze (that's all there was). She didn't feel tender when I (245lbs) was walking over her high cabin. I may yet sail on it in a fresh breeze, I'll report back.


----------



## Dockhead (Nov 10, 2009)

As far as I know, the Mac 26 is the most produced cruising boat of all time. They must be doing something right.

Looks like a lot of fun to me, for less money than a pair of primary winches for my boat would cost. I think the comparison to Fiats or Yugos is off base -- those cars were simply crappy and cheap. The Mac 26 is a very unusual, interesting design, cheap, but not crappy. If I were sailing in a lake or a bay, and only had $20k to spend, it might very well be my choice.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm sorry to be narrowminded, but I just can't take them aesthetically.


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

nolatom said:


> I'm sorry to be narrowminded, but I just can't take them aesthetically.


Or take them sailing for that matter.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Not my favorite design but I understand the niche they fill. Hey, if they get people out there sailing, some of whom move up to a more traditional sailing vessel, then more power to them.


----------



## nereussailor (Nov 3, 2007)

I owned a Mac 26 a few years back, they aren't the best sailing boats. In 15 kts of wind you need to be double reefed or you'll round up every 45 seconds. They do fill a niche, they float no matter how much water gets in them, They have a huge aft berth, but I'd never own another one. They sail like crap unless you're a fair weather sailor.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

I wonder how many of those real sailboats can do this---









Just one of the option of a Mac 26 with water blast.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... mine can... and it sails a lot better than a MacGregor....



timebandit said:


> I wonder how many of those real sailboats can do this---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

what is it like to trailer that boat?

The book sez 8'6" wide, is that true??



sailingdog said:


> Umm... mine can... and it sails a lot better than a MacGregor....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but barely... and it is a pretty massive boat to trailer... Here's a photo of it on the trailer....










It is a lot bigger than a MacGregor 26x/m on a trailer, as you can see in this photo.










timebandit said:


> what is it like to trailer that boat?
> 
> The book sez 8'6" wide, is that true??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Scared Newbie*

Geez...I am a newbie and just purchased a 2004 Macgregor 26M. My wife and I are early senior citizens (62) so we are not planning on becoming great sailboat racers. We just thought this would be a fun summer activity for the moutain lakes that we could share with our family and grandkids. But...will these boats actually go over in only a 15 kt wind. I plan to keep the water ballast full at all times while on the water. But I will use the boat on lakes in Colorado and can almost guarantee I will get unexpected gust over 15 kts.

BTW I am already arranging for sailing lessons next spring after the ice melts.
Also don't aim to steal this thread so hope I'm on subject with this post.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Relax*

Your 26M has additional fixed ballast in addition to the water ballast. I suspect it's for idiots that don't read or follow instructions.

You shouldn't worry about capsizing like what is pictured in the photo. You should also take a lot of what is said on any forum with a grain of salt.
There are a lot of "experts" that enjoy pontificating on wide range of subjects.
You might want to cruise over to trailersailor.com for some different points of view.

As far as the comment about 'rounding up" in 15 mph winds, sounds like he needed a few lessons on setting up his boat.

Never underestimate the amount of ignorance, as the main cause of most "accidents" or so called "problems."


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mac owners and supporters....you don't understand. Traditional and blue water boats never capsize or sink. Absolutely, never, ever. ..... 

And, Macs are always on the verge of capsizing, can't sail out of their own, way, and.........it just goes on.

Macs are a little different...they do a number of things that other boats don't and can't (good things). But like any compromise, because of those good items, they give up some things....they don't sail as well as some other boats, they don't motor as well as some other boats.......it's always a trade off for what each individual owner wants. 

The Mac is a little different...it's just like in grade school. If one kid wears clothes that are a little different, or is a little differnet, he gets picked on (some people call it bullying). Mac owners, if you are happy with it, don't let these self appointed experts pick on you. Those boats fill a need that the others don't.....


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

dca81 said:


> Geez...I am a newbie and just purchased a 2004 Macgregor 26M .... I plan to keep the water ballast full at all times while on the water. But I will use the boat on lakes in Colorado and can almost guarantee I will get unexpected gust over 15 *50* kts.


Fixed. 

Welcome to Sailnet, and to sailing. I'm not kidding about the 50 kts, BTW: mountain winds come out of nowhere with incredible power. We got nailed this September on Lake Granby by 50 kt winds that lasted for 15 minutes, then dropped to dead calm. About rolled our SJ21.

A Mac26 with proper water and fixed ballast should be fine IF you pin the centerboard down and have the means and presence of mind to shorten sail IMMEDIATELY. Once winds of that kind get hold of you, it becomes very hard to reef or furl. IIRC, The Mac26 uses a fairly high-aspect main and a pretty big genoa; get the jib put away first, then have some kind of jiffy reefing system that will permit you to shorten the main w/out leaving the cockpit. Things will be insane for a few minutes when the gusts come, so practise these drills in mild conditions until they are rote. Later Macs are very high windage boats; their profile alone will be enuf to induce some serious heel and sagging to leeward. Not much you can do about that, but don't expect to point in high winds. Even motoring may prove difficult. Also, even on perfect blue-sky days, you might keep the hatchboards in and PFDs, if not on, right next to you. The second we see a dark line on the water, life vests go on.

Cheers!


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

I think I mighy be getting 3 footits.



sailingdog said:


> Yes, but barely... and it is a pretty massive boat to trailer... Here's a photo of it on the trailer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zaliasvejas (Jul 18, 2007)

The boat under discussion seems to have been designed by salesmen or con men, out to swindle the uninitiated. I saw one being launched recently.... the spreaders are aluminum tubes not much sturdier than ironing board legs. 
I have not sailed on one and have no desire to do so, just seems too risky. Granted, apparently they will not sink, but so will not my dinghy. 
I saw one TRY to sail in 15 knots of wind. It was caught in irons for about 20 minutes, the jib flapping furiously, boat seemingly pined down, out of control. The only way it got going was when the skipper wrapped up the jib, dropped the main and turned on the large motor. 
This boat seems to be one of those marketing design exercises, with no regard to reality. Sailing out on the water, anywhere, is somewhat risky and limiting your sailing ability and safety does not make any sense.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Might wanna check this out--


YouTube - Macgregor 26M, on auto pilot, 45 deg in 45 knots


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Can you imagine towing, launching or sailing this boat in a lake?

If you saw it on it's side how many people would even know what kind it was it was?

I wonder how well it sails in 5kts.?

Looks like it has a lot of freeboard too.












timebandit said:


> I wonder how many of those real sailboats can do this---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not in the market for one but a couple from Austin,TX I think it was... recently took one up to Bremerton,WA or therabouts and launched...then made it to Juneau and back in one of these...I guess the speed helped them crossing some sounds and rounding some points in smaller weather windows than normally would be attempted...interesting boat certainly and undeniably could be the right boat for certain types of sailors...never cared much for the "spaceship " or "shuttlecraft" look I must say...


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

timebandit said:


> Might wanna check this out--
> 
> 
> YouTube - Macgregor 26M, on auto pilot, 45 deg in 45 knots


Don't want to be picky but I looked at the "45 knot" video and there is no way it was blowing anywhere near 45. Hardly a whitecap in sight. Probably more like 15 with gusts to 20+. Probably felt like 45, though.

As to the McGregor video, I would question his ethical integrrity in suggesting that these boats are suitable for those conditions, even with the disclaimers. I'm sure you could find a Catalina 27 that has gone accross the atlantic but I would suggest that it would be irresponsible to use it for marketing it as a bluewater boat.


----------



## defrich (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 26M , and sail it when I can ( three times this week ). With the help of some wanna-be sailors, I have had the boat heeled over at 45 degrees. by 40 degrees she was slipping seriously sideways. The kids were a bit worried, but with me there calming them down and 'suggesting' a proper course ( pun intended )of action , they righted her nicely ( and went on to dip the genoa a few times more, but with humor these times ). I don't buy the claim of 45kt ( nor 45 mph winds either ) winds as claimed in the video . But It is a fun boat for me and mine.

Blue Skies...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CBinRI said:


> Don't want to be picky but I looked at the "45 knot" video and there is no way it was blowing anywhere near 45. Hardly a whitecap in sight. Probably more like 15 with gusts to 20+. Probably felt like 45, though.
> 
> As to the McGregor video, I would question his ethical integrrity in suggesting that these boats are suitable for those conditions, even with the disclaimers. I'm sure you could find a Catalina 27 that has gone accross the atlantic but I would suggest that it would be irresponsible to use it for marketing it as a bluewater boat.


Here's MacGregor himself filming an M26 from his 70 footer in true gale force conditions. Pretty interesting - especially his commentary:






BTW - Childress took a C27 around the world.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

While I haven't had my 36 year old MacGregor (Venture) 21 out in a Gale, it performed well in 20+. I wouldn't take it out in worse mainly because there's no way to reef or furl the sails, not because it can't take it. It's usually the sailors who can't handle conditions, not the boat... Nice little vid by Roger though.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

mdbee said:


> As far as the comment about 'rounding up" in 15 mph winds, sounds like he needed a few lessons on setting up his boat.


Hey! I remember doing that when I first started sailing. It didn't last though...


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

nolatom said:


> <snip>
> And it does look like a MacGregor 26, the "spork" of boats.


ROFL...I know this comment is old, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Here's MacGregor himself filming an M26 from his 70 footer in true gale force conditions. Pretty interesting - especially his commentary:


I liked the video. Some things I noticed:

- Winds can blow for three days, build big waves, and then die down and the swells will continue. They will also grow as they approach the shore. So big swells doesn't necessarily mean high winds, though in this case the anemometer says there were.

- Similarly, the Coast Guard's gale warning flags don't necessarily mean there will be a gale.

- If Anthem's anemometer was mounted at the head of her mainmast (70' off the deck), it was likely seeing much higher winds than were felt by the M26's reefed-down main.

- It looked to me like the motor was tilted up throughout, but it was sometimes hard to see. Lots of stories I hear about bluewater boats in such conditions involve the boat running her engine in addition to the sails.

- The M26 gradually took in sail as the video went on. It obviously has a reefing system. At some point they left out just a handkerchief-sized bit of jib, and then took that in, too, sailing under just the main, which I always found uncomfortable in gales.

- She never pointed higher than a beam reach.



> BTW - Childress took a C27 around the world.


It was hardly a C27 by the time he was done modifying it


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

AL - I'll float an old thread I found talking about his upgrades - but has no detail.

Anyone know it there is an online list of his upgrades? That would be a cool read.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Smack, see my reply in your other thread.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

You can do that with a melges 24 or a hobbie 33 no problem. My laser is even better :laugher .



timebandit said:


> Can you imagine towing, launching or sailing this boat in a lake?
> 
> If you saw it on it's side how many people would even know what kind it was it was?
> 
> ...


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

That is a macgregor ...... sorry for those that own them on this forum, but from my point of view a piece of *****. Not a sailboat at all.



ChuckA said:


> This was on the Providence RI ABC 6 TV News Nov. 8, 2009
> 
> Sailboat Capsizes in Providence River:
> These are screenshots from the ABC TV news website. you can watch streaming video.
> ...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

mack, dude, did you see that video above of the 26 in a stink? I must say I was surprised.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't get utube here at work .... so I will have to watch it tonight at home.

Macgregors are all over our Columbia River. Us racers have talked about doing a team racing event in them just for fun  .

I would own a old cal 20 over a macgegor any day of the week.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

mack, you drive a van that mercedes gave to chrysler as a parting gift that runs on mcdonald's waste. Do you think you're in any position to diss anyone's vehicular choices?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Zowie mack - the parry from bl hits home! Heh-heh.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

It's safeway actually ..... and the motor is the same motor used in all the other mercedes, which is why I chose it. It still burns plain old diesel, and I drove around at a cost of $.20/gallon . Also I wasn't particular to whether it was a mercedes, dodge, or freightliner ..... just the right van. BTW .... best truck I have every owned, and I have had a couple.

I would say I am in a better position than most to diss other peoples vehicles (mechanical engineer who has worked in automotive). Tell me you own a hummer or a prius ..... and see what I say .



bljones said:


> mack, you drive a van that mercedes gave to chrysler as a parting gift that runs on mcdonald's waste. Do you think you're in any position to diss anyone's vehicular choices?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry mack, no prius or hummer here. Just an 86 VW Syncro vanagon, 73 VW 181, and an 06 diesel Smart Fortwo cabrio.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

There just words .... trust me everybody thinks I am weird including my wife for buying a sprinter van. I'm all smiles going down the freeway at 55, smelling like french fry's. It's not for everybody that's for sure.



smackdaddy said:


> Zowie mack - the parry from bl hits home! Heh-heh.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool .... no diss on your vechiles ...... sorry if you own a macgregor  ......



bljones said:


> Sorry mack, no prius or hummer here. Just an 86 VW Syncro vanagon, 73 VW 181, and an 06 diesel Smart Fortwo cabrio.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Nah, i don't own a macgregor, but I can understand why some do. It is a spork, and sporks sometimes serve a purpose.


I am glad you have a sense of humour, mack... and maybe some day when you learn how to sail with a jib, you could sail a mac!


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

He He ..... I gave up the jib when my daughter was born . I do still remember how they work though, and every now and then I get to touch a jib sheet .... Like in May maybe  .

BTW .... You would have to shoot me first to get me on a Mac


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a Yogi Berra quote

"Id sail anything if anythings all I had."






Well OK ....I just made it up....but it sounds like him don't it..


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

If a Mac was all I had I would just fire up the damn 50 HP motor on the back. Why even put the mast up on those things ......



Stillraining said:


> Here is a Yogi Berra quote
> 
> "Id sail anything if anythings all I had."
> 
> Well OK ....I just made it up....but it sounds like him don't it..


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

OK...........Here's another one.

"The day you become Choosy may not be the day you choose."


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

...


----------



## oldironnut (Feb 28, 2010)

I once sailed on a Mac 26 with water ballast tank (filled) when we encountered 55mph plus gusts, took water over the rail into the cockpit (no capsize no damage) and went on sailing. We did drop the sails and drifted a while until the winds slowed. Sure enough dangerous but the Mac pulled through.


----------



## oldironnut (Feb 28, 2010)

Search and Rescue (American Falls Reservoir,Idaho)- bless their heart. They came and got me one day after I capsized my Zuma in high winds. I came back the next day to retrieve my boat and the wind was zero-glass smooth water. It's not hard to find a bright orange hull (turned turtle) and it didn't drift very far with the mast and sail strsight down. If you can, help or donate to your local Search and Rescue.


----------



## defrich (Nov 10, 2008)

Golly Gee Mack!
So you are saying Not to worry what everybody says about your vehicle , because you like it. None of their buisness. I agree, most heartedly.
I like my 26M.
nuff said?
Blue Skies


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Ya know, if all I had to sail in was the Columbia, I might want a big a$$ed motor on the back of my boat too....


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

*Everyone has an opinion...some of them are informed.*

The Mac may not be for everyone. It's not a Swan or a Wally. Taken for what it is, it can be a fun boat for someone.

The kind of comments we see here sound just like some of my motorcycle experience. Harleys are tired old junk. Jap bikes are crap. BMWs are too expensive and Moto Guzzi has been going out of business for 75 years.

Whatever, I've owned and ridden all of them.

People bash stuff all the time, often for very personal reasons that have little to do with the facts.

Whatever.

People have opinions, some of them are informed. It's wise to try to determine from whence the opinion springs; emotions or more objective experience.

As for the Mac, I just saw a movie, posted *here*, just last week, of a 26 our in 50kt winds. It was being sailed with a lot of skill but, it was doing just fine.

And the camera boat was a Mac 75, with the designer on board.

Like someone else wisely said, other very high quality sailboats, never capsize or sink...nosireee...not ever.

Nope.

It's more about the captain and their experience with the boat and the conditions than the make.


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

mackconsult said:


> It's safeway actually ..... and the motor is the same motor used in all the other mercedes, which is why I chose it. It still burns plain old diesel, and I drove around at a cost of $.20/gallon . Also I wasn't particular to whether it was a mercedes, dodge, or freightliner ..... just the right van. BTW .... best truck I have every owned, and I have had a couple.
> 
> I would say I am in a better position than most to diss other peoples vehicles (mechanical engineer who has worked in automotive). Tell me you own a hummer or a prius ..... and see what I say .


Whatever makes your penis look bigger, I guess.

Personally, I don't diss what people choose to ride, drive or sail as long as they don't cause me or mine any trouble. I also don't lend any ear to those that take the time to climb some manufactured pedestal to look down on others.

It's not worth my energy or time.


----------



## blackjenner (Feb 5, 2010)

*Here it is...*

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...d/47351-big-freakin-sails-178.html#post579362

What this tells me is that it's usually more about the captain than the boat.


----------



## dlandersson (Sep 21, 2010)

Now, now.

There is the Mac 26D, 26S, 26X, 26M.

"Mac 26" is a bit vague. 



nolatom said:


> Doesn't look like much of a "knockdown" breeze, at least in the photos.
> 
> And it does look like a MacGregor 26, the "spork" of boats.


----------



## dlandersson (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine too. 



timebandit said:


> I wonder how many of those real sailboats can do this---
> 
> Just one of the option of a Mac 26 with water blast.


----------



## dlandersson (Sep 21, 2010)

Because the wind is free. 



mackconsult said:


> If a Mac was all I had I would just fire up the damn 50 HP motor on the back. Why even put the mast up on those things ......


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if we need to dredge up this old thread. 

Hey, if I had a 50hp motor on the back of my Bristol 27 while motoring from Calumet Harbor to Milwaukee into the teeth of a small craft warning I may have been a bit happier (or at least wet for less time):laugher


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Didn't someone put up a stern shot of a Nordica or a Halman (almost the same boat) on the hard a while back in this thread saying who would recognize it?
I sure would! Beautiful doughty little boats that'll easily move in 5 knots and handle way more if necessary..It's a North Seas design!
I'd sail my Danica 16 in a lake too, (though they've been sailed to Hawaii) it's a full keel double ender, you just get a trailer tongue extension, easy, and it's round and beautiful! I too have trouble with the spaceship-like asthetic of Macgregors, somehow the romance just isn't there, for me. It is true it's hard to see your boat whilst sailing it.
The nice gentleman across the dock from me has an older (i think 80s) 20 ft Macgregor that's comparatively nice looking and seems to sail decently, he only has a smaller Honda on bthe back which pushes it just fine . His seems to be more of a dedicated sailboat. When did they switch to the powerboats with masts look?


----------

